# AFI's 100 Years... 100 Movie Quotes



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 27, 2011)

See how many movies you can name from the quote.

Also note Casablanca made the list six times.

AFI's 100 Years...100 Movie Quotes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 27, 2011)

Also check out the Heroes and Villains link on the right... kind of interesting which characters made the list.  Good research material for those of us who are trying to improve our heroes and villains (I think, or maybe I am just tired)


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm surprised that none of the Star Trek movie quotes made it on the list or Star Wars "These are not the droids you're looking for".

Some of the movies I've never even heard of, but most of the list, I knew the movie, just not who said it.


----------

